# Getting The Right Grooming Tools



## MillieDog

I've dithered a bit since doing my grooming course, not sure of which products I really needed and whether cheap tools would do as good a job as expensive ones.

Well, I went and bought some basic long nosed scissors and thinning scissors. Before I'd even managed to use them for one full groom, they both failed me, not closing properly and therefore not cutting the fur. 

Conclusion, I now need to go and buy some decent scissors. I've seen the set of three Roseline scissors for £105. What a difference in price from the cheapies at under £10 each.

I guess you do get what you pay for. My friend whose a dog groomer told me she paid £400 for one paid of scissors !


----------



## Jedicrazy

You get what you pay for  That's why good hairdressers always have their own equipment that they are precious about too. Millie is worth it!


----------



## PipE

Hi,
I've just bought the Roseline set (since doing the Grooming course) and they're really good. Although I did have to pay more because I'm a lefty!
I'm a hairdresser and definitely agree that it's worth buying decent scissors.
Pip x


----------



## colpa110

I have the Roseline starter set too... I have had them almost a year and they are still as sharp as the day I got them. I was advised by Groomers this was the perfect level of scissors for folks who just want to home groom.
I've also got a blaster/dryer plus tons of other stuff... let me know if you need any more advice!!


----------



## Sezra

I can definitely vouch for how sharp they are!  I am really impressed with the scissors Colin it has been useful to have a try with them on Daisy.  I think I might have to invest in some myself.  x


----------



## MillieDog

Right I must get on and order them.
I was also thinking about getting an H Bar. I have a tall table in the kitchen that I stand Millie on to groom. She's quite good up there, never attempts to jump down, but just like to sit down right when I'm about to work on the rear end  I've looked and an H Bar would fit onto it.

Gosh never thought I'd get this serious about caring for a dog.


----------



## Jedicrazy

colpa110 said:


> I have the Roseline starter set too... I have had them almost a year and they are still as sharp as the day I got them. I was advised by Groomers this was the perfect level of scissors for folks who just want to home groom.
> I've also got a blaster/dryer plus tons of other stuff... let me know if you need any more advice!!


Colin, you should start a grooming business! Can Obi be your first customer


----------



## Mogdog

There are so many things to buy grooming-wise. I haven't splashed out on a table or dryer yet but am going to order these: http://www.groomers-online.com/prod...-roseline-double-edge-thinning-scissors-82052

My husband can't believe the cost of grooming equipment. Haven't told him yet about the weave poles I want.....


----------



## colpa110

I have to say a grooming table is one of the best things I invested in ... it really does make a things easier and not too expensive. My garage really has started to resemble a grooming parlour!!


----------



## colpa110

Jedicrazy said:


> Colin, you should start a grooming business! Can Obi be your first customer


You won't need me once you have done the grooming course!!


----------



## MillieDog

Mogdog said:


> There are so many things to buy grooming-wise. I haven't splashed out on a table or dryer yet but am going to order these: http://www.groomers-online.com/prod...-roseline-double-edge-thinning-scissors-82052
> 
> My husband can't believe the cost of grooming equipment. Haven't told him yet about the weave poles I want.....


Those scissors look good, I guess the double edge ones are better in some respects as they don't cut too much off at once.



colpa110 said:


> I have to say a grooming table is one of the best things I invested in ... it really does make a things easier and not too expensive. My garage really has started to resemble a grooming parlour!!


Can't decide between an H Bar and clipping it onto the table in the kitchen or going the whole hog and getting a portable grooming table. At least with the portable table I have a choice of where I use it. I think I've just answered my own thoughts - it has to be a portable table.

Its my birthday next month, think I might put in a request. But don't want to jeopardise the one I've already made


----------



## GreenFamily

The double edge scissors are the ones we have and I'm very pleased with them. 
My next purchase is going to be curved scissors but I have no idea which length to go for, does anyone have any suggestions? I'm cautious with this as I bought a comb online and was 'slightly' larger than I expected it to be.....it was huge!


----------



## tosh

colpa110 said:


> I have the Roseline starter set too... I have had them almost a year and they are still as sharp as the day I got them. I was advised by Groomers this was the perfect level of scissors for folks who just want to home groom.
> I've also got a blaster/dryer plus tons of other stuff... let me know if you need any more advice!!


We are collecting our little girl in two weeks time. Would welcome your suggestions on what basic things we need. All I've got so far is the crate vet beds easidri towels. I've read it's best to get the puppy used to being groomed early on.


----------



## Sezra

Opinions please  I have been looking at grooming tables and came across this one. What do you think? 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Grooming-St...5KPI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335481315&sr=8-1


----------



## Happyad

If you buy the clip onto the table option make sure you buy some decent non slip rubber matting. And then u have created a groom table. 
The upside with the portable ones is the adjustable height which will save your back, as far as I know kitchen tables aren't height adjustable lol


----------



## Jeanie

Sezra said:


> Opinions please  I have been looking at grooming tables and came across this one. What do you think?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Grooming-St...5KPI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335481315&sr=8-1


I'm looking at getting the same one so would be interesting on the feedback on this one😄

X 


Jeanie x


----------



## wilfiboy

That table looks very simialr to mine Sarah, I got mine from ebay but sorry cant remember if it came in any cheaper..... if you remember I "swapped " the new laptop that my hubbie bought me for my birthday last year for table, clippers and drier.... erm good scissors this year then lol x


----------



## Sezra

Yes I remember that! This is definitely going to be a bit by bit purchase of grooming equipment. I can't believe how much the scissors are but after trying Colin's I can see it is worth paying for good ones.


----------



## MillieDog

Sezra said:


> Opinions please  I have been looking at grooming tables and came across this one. What do you think?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Grooming-St...5KPI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335481315&sr=8-1


This is exactly the one I'm looking at too. Some I have seen don't actually come with the bar, its an extra cost. But I've seen the same table on ebay, they have 10 available and 2 different sizes. I think its £10 cheaper on ebay.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Adjustabl...1?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs&hash=item1c1be01709


----------



## colpa110

tosh said:


> We are collecting our little girl in two weeks time. Would welcome your suggestions on what basic things we need. All I've got so far is the crate vet beds easidri towels. I've read it's best to get the puppy used to being groomed early on.


Hi Tosh

How exciting, what mix did you go for in the end...where are you getting her from.
You don't need to worry too much for the first few months about serious grooming equipment as she will have her puppy coat. I did brush Betty every day however as I wanted to get her used to being groomed. I would not say Betty enjoys being groomed but does at least tolerate it. I do know of some poos that simply won't so I think it is time and effort well worth spent. Just start off with a puppy brush or tangle teaser and build up your kit as you go along...you will quickly notice the things you need as she grows up and we are all here to offer advice!! Good luck with your puppu and don't forget to post some photos!


----------



## Jedicrazy

I agree with Colin. As a puppy all you need is a comb and a slicker brush. When the adult coat comes in (any time from 7 months onwards ) then you might need to look at professional grooms or invest in your own kit to do it yourself at home. I've just bought a Mars Coat King which I love for stripping out/detangling Obi's thick fur.


----------



## tosh

colpa110 said:


> Hi Tosh
> 
> How exciting, what mix did you go for in the end...where are you getting her from.
> You don't need to worry too much for the first few months about serious grooming equipment as she will have her puppy coat. I did brush Betty every day however as I wanted to get her used to being groomed. I would not say Betty enjoys being groomed but does at least tolerate it. I do know of some poos that simply won't so I think it is time and effort well worth spent. Just start off with a puppy brush or tangle teaser and build up your kit as you go along...you will quickly notice the things you need as she grows up and we are all here to offer advice!! Good luck with your puppu and don't forget to post some photos!


Thanks Colin. We are getting her from broadreach and I'll put pics up soon. She's apricot and working cocker with miniature poodle. The crate arrived today 30", I've got some toys, vet beds and a few other things. I picked up couple of brushes and tangle teaser. I want to try and get her into being groomed early.
Can't believe how much I need to organise...garden is being secure and I need to get all the computer wires off the floor!


----------



## MillieDog

tosh said:


> We are collecting our little girl in two weeks time. Would welcome your suggestions on what basic things we need. All I've got so far is the crate vet beds easidri towels. I've read it's best to get the puppy used to being groomed early on.


Oh Tosh, brilliant, I was only thinking of you the other day and wondering if you'd plumped for a puppy or not. Now you must look out for a cockapoo meet so we can meet your lovely lady 

Just buy a basic small slicker brush, comb and blunt ended scissors. Don't spend much as they will all very probably need changing once you get nearer to a year old. Do a few minutes simple brushing, combing and if necessary snipping if the fur gets too long around the eyes. She probably wont like grooming, but will learn to tolerate it. Oh and get the hair dyer out when she's wet/damp. Start at the rear end and keep moving the dryer around. Its really helpful if they can put up with a hair dryer.


I've just invested in my new Roseline scissors and a portable grooming table, ear powder and wax (trying the wax as we have hard floors throughout the downstairs). Can't wait for them to arrive. My plan  is to keep Millie trimmed regularly so she doesn't end up with a massive haircut every so often. Lets see if I can keep on top of things.


----------



## Sezra

MillieDog said:


> This is exactly the one I'm looking at too. Some I have seen don't actually come with the bar, its an extra cost. But I've seen the same table on ebay, they have 10 available and 2 different sizes. I think its £10 cheaper on ebay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Adjustabl...1?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs&hash=item1c1be01709


Its the same company aswell! I have just been given an incentive to get on with my home grooming so I am ordering it now!  Thanks for sharing the link! xx


----------



## MillieDog

Sezra said:


> Its the same company aswell! I have just been given an incentive to get on with my home grooming so I am ordering it now!  Thanks for sharing the link! xx


Me too ! I ordered the grooming table today and some Roseline scissors, can't wait for them to arrive  

Let me know how you get on with the new table when it arrives


----------



## ali-s.j.

I have that table - it's great, I keep mine in the bathroom, folds down really easily too.


----------



## MillieDog

Oh good to know. Did you get the medium sized one? thats the one I've ordered. 
I so need my goodies to arrive, Millie is in need to a really good groom and trim, all this wet weather has played havoc with her fur


----------



## Fifi

I got this one for my birthday http://www.technogroom.co.uk/catalog/technogroom-folding-grooming-table-medium-p-98.html 

I'm really pleased with it and delivery was very prompt. One of the H frame nuts was damaged and it was replaced very quickly.


----------



## Sezra

Everytime I think I have Daisy's under control I find another group of matts. The inside of her back legs is the worst place at the moment and she really hates me brushing there!


----------



## MillieDog

Sezra said:


> Everytime I think I have Daisy's under control I find another group of matts. The inside of her back legs is the worst place at the moment and she really hates me brushing there!


I think the inside of the back legs and the tummy/chest area need to groomed shorter than the rest. I've been advised that I can use the clippers on their own but to be very careful of the soft fold at the top of the legs. However, I think I will be happier putting a short comb on the clipper blade for fear of making a mistake and hurting. 

Millie often lies on my bed with her tummy exposed. I keep a comb and small scissors near by so that if I find a matt in the under carriage I can quickly snip it out.


----------



## Sezra

Oooh! I will be worrying about that now! I often feel like I should have a dematter permanently attached to me for those moments!


----------



## MillieDog

Well, I'm delighted 

Used Millie's new grooming table today. The table spent last night and today in the folded down postion with her food and water on it 

I spent over an hour grooming Millie with a combination of slicker brush, de-matter that looks like a rake, new scissors and comb . Poor Millie was quite tangled with matts and needed a jolly good groom. Can't say she thoroughly enjoyed it  but she tolerated it.

At the weekend I'll get the clippers out and cut her fur back a bit, her fur is getting a tad long and its not helping with matting.

I'm delighted with my new grooming toys, can't believe I've gone down this route, but I am enjoying it.


----------



## Sezra

MillieDog said:


> Well, I'm delighted
> 
> Used Millie's new grooming table today. The table spent last night and today in the folded down postion with her food and water on it
> 
> I spent over an hour grooming Millie with a combination of slicker brush, de-matter that looks like a rake, new scissors and comb . Poor Millie was quite tangled with matts and needed a jolly good groom. Can't say she thoroughly enjoyed it  but she tolerated it.
> 
> At the weekend I'll get the clippers out and cut her fur back a bit, her fur is getting a tad long and its not helping with matting.
> 
> I'm delighted with my new grooming toys, can't believe I've gone down this route, but I am enjoying it.


Well done Julie! That sounds fab! Mine is still in the box but I am hoping to use it at the weekend!  I will be getting some extra special treats for Daisy whilst using at as she is not great at being groomed at the best of times!


----------



## MillieDog

Sezra said:


> Well done Julie! That sounds fab! Mine is still in the box but I am hoping to use it at the weekend!  I will be getting some extra special treats for Daisy whilst using at as she is not great at being groomed at the best of times!


Its heavier and sturdier than I thought it would be. Really pleased with it.
I'm taking away with me this weekend, so I can give Millie as really, really good groom and clipper cut. 

I'll try and get an action shot


----------

